# Jumping In! NW Arkansas



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome to Bee Source!! Lots and lots of good info here. When you get your hive bodies, set the empty hives where you THINK you want them, so if you decide it's a bad spot, you don't have to move, and reorient, the bees also. Much easier when the hive is empty


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey! I'm new as well. It's all so exciting. Can't wait until my hive arrives. What kind are you going to use ?

gg


----------



## MrsMur (Feb 1, 2017)

GardenGal said:


> Hey! I'm new as well. It's all so exciting. Can't wait until my hive arrives. What kind are you going to use ?
> 
> gg


Hey! I am going with a 10 frame langstroth. I decided on 2 deep and 3 mediums. I hope to eventually expand to more hives and since I'm new I wanted to try both sizes to determine what I like best. I figured I start with the standard and then tweak it as I go. How about you? I haven't ordered frames and foundations yet. Im afraid to pick one! Just reading other people's opinions and feedback on wax/plastics/wire is overwhelming!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome Mrsmur!
Only been at it two years and you are right, there is a mind boggling array of options. But, bear in in mind, you can always change your plans. Good luck!


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

I won my deep bottom box in a start up kit but am afraid to go with any more deeps due to the weight of the filled boxes. Like you, I've done a lot of reading but mostly on the size of the boxes... since the box I get will come with frames & foundations ( I believe ) I think I should stick with that set up throughout the hive. 
I watched a most interesting video yesterday done by a representative from Australia on screened bottom boards... after a year long study with many boxes in many locations they found it yielded 15% more honey than solid wood bottoms. Love those studies.  
Hubby and I have gone to Branson several times and found NW ark to be so beautiful. I'm sure your bees will love it there.
gg


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

that deep box will be a lot lighter if you pull a couple frames from it.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source. Good luck with your bees.


----------

